# push-pull series/parallel tone control



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi Folks
So , I just got a wonderful Epi Emperor Swingster guitar ....( if your not familiar with this model, look it up)

My question is this....
Officially from web sites, the tone controls are push-pull series/parallel wiring on the pickups.
Here is the question: 
Is this description the same as your typical "split humbucker" / humbucker to single coil OR is it something else?

I'm just trying to figure out what's happening when I pull those tone knobs up.

thanks
G.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I got the same guitar on a Boxing Day sale. Usually when people talk about coil splitting they mean only using one coil of a dual coil humbucker. This guitar always use both coils but has the option of having the coils in each pickup connected in series or parallel. Gretsch humbuckers use the parallel wiring. Most humbuckers use serial.

How do you like the guitar? I haven’t been this excited about a new guitar in a long time. I love the way my Swingster plays and sounds. I like the pickups in parallel mode with lots of gain. It also sounds great really clean.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Normal humbuckers use series--the signal goes through one coil & then to the other--parallel is like two coils beside each other with the signal going through at the same time.
So it is different than coil splitting or coil tapping.

Seymour Duncan's site explains it like this:


> Series wiring is the standard’ humbucker sound.’ This method runs one coil of the pickup into the other, resulting in higher output and a full, punchy tone. All vintage-style (2-conductor) humbuckers share this design.





> *Parallel Wiring*
> This scheme sends each coil’s output to your guitar’s electronics separately. By removing some midrange heft and lowering the pickup’s output, parallel wiring introduces an adjective, twangy, chiming tone. While parallel doesn’t make it a split-coil pickup, it does retain noise-canceling operation and is an excellent option for a single-coil-like tone without the buzz.


And enjoy the new guitar!


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

zontar said:


> Normal humbuckers use series--the signal goes through one coil & then to the other--parallel is like two coils beside each other with the signal going through at the same time.
> So it is different than coil splitting or coil tapping.
> 
> Seymour Duncan's site explains it like this:
> ...


Great response Zontar ....much appreciated...
Im a bit surprised that not more push pull system use the Serie/parallel option... maybe its the guitar itself but this really works well on the Epi.
My biggest clue that somethings was up was the Parallel (pull up) mode and the tone is as nice as any single coil I have and no hum.
Thats a huge plus in my books...

again...thanks for the information.
G.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I have series/parallel on two guitars--I like the option.
Sometimes I use both in the same song.

Enjoy your new guitar & new sounds.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

It's more common on Teles with 4 way switches


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Kerry Brown said:


> I got the same guitar on a Boxing Day sale. Usually when people talk about coil splitting they mean only using one coil of a dual coil humbucker. This guitar always use both coils but has the option of having the coils in each pickup connected in series or parallel. Gretsch humbuckers use the parallel wiring. Most humbuckers use serial.
> 
> How do you like the guitar? I haven’t been this excited about a new guitar in a long time. I love the way my Swingster plays and sounds. I like the pickups in parallel mode with lots of gain. It also sounds great really clean.


I cant seem to put my Swingster down....
I play clean and it has some real nice jazzy tones on the neck pickup with both series and parallel option.
totaly love the Bigsby action...

By the way...did you know that the body and neck are copies of the Epi Joe Pass model.
The Epi Swingster I got was advertised as a Limited Edition ...still cant figure out what's so limited about my guitar compared to the regular Emperor Swingster.
_*** after a bit of looking, Im beginning to think that the "limited Edition" just means a limited number of guitars made in that color.***_

Its all good ...hope you enjoy your guitar as much as I am enjoying mine.

here is a pic that I just took...i've had the guitar for a week now.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I have an Ibanez AR325 with a 3 way switch for each humbucker. Series/Parallel and Single. If I recall correctly Jerry Garcia was a fan of parallel.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

here is a question for anyone BUT especially Greco.

Starting with a Push/Pull capable pot, do you need anything else to activate a series/parallel pickup circuit?
I'll assume you also need a 4 wire pickup.

inquiring minds need to know.

G.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Not that I'm aware of. You could also use a mini toggle switch if you just want to test the concept before investing in the push-pull pot. 

However, ask @laristotle about my last past interaction with push-pull pots.
He can tell you how sad it is to see a grown man in tears.

In addition, I pulled the "stem" out of the push-pull pot on my 339 not long ago.

I swear that these pots have it out for me.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

fretzel said:


> I have an Ibanez AR325 with a 3 way switch for each humbucker. Series/Parallel and Single. If I recall correctly Jerry Garcia was a fan of parallel.


if you have room on the guitar, a couple of mini toggle switches would seem to be very logical solution...gona have to look at this option more closely.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

GTmaker said:


> if you have room on the guitar, a couple of mini toggle switches would seem to be very logical solution...gona have to look at this option more closely.


I seem to recall that there are pick up rings with switching in them. Nice no drill option.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

all you need is a push pull pot or a switch and a 3 or 4 conductor pickup. Depending on how you hook up the pickups, there are numerous possibilities. 
something like this


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

As much as I like my Swingster I would prefer a couple of mini switches over the push/pull tone switches. I know I'm going to break the push/pull switches sooner or later.

I have a question for you about your new Swingster. How do the tuners feel? Mine stays in tune but when tuning the tuners seem to have a bit of play. It may just be the ratio is different from my other guitars because it doesn't feel like they are slipping. I may end up replacing them.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

The Seymour Duncan Triple Shot Mounting Rings: An Overview of Sounds


The Seymour Duncan Triple Shot Mounting Rings allow you to effortlessly switch between the several tonal options they offer.




www.seymourduncan.com


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@GTmaker Which guitar(s) are you thinking of trying it with?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

GTmaker said:


> I'll assume you also need a 4 wire pickup.


Ideally, yes. 
It is possible to convert a two wire to four. If your pups are not epoxied, open them up and cut/add wires between the coils.








p/p pot








mini switch










greco said:


> He can tell you how sad it is to see a grown man in tears


That's only because you were supplied the wrong wiring diagram.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Kerry Brown said:


> As much as I like my Swingster I would prefer a couple of mini switches over the push/pull tone switches. I know I'm going to break the push/pull switches sooner or later.
> 
> I have a question for you about your new Swingster. How do the tuners feel? Mine stays in tune but when tuning the tuners seem to have a bit of play. It may just be the ratio is different from my other guitars because it doesn't feel like they are slipping. I may end up replacing them.


As for the push /pull tone controls....try not to be a rock star and pull the knobs as your swinging the guitar behind your back.... be gently and you'll be just fine.
The tuners on my swinger and great....feel good and as smooth to operate...
Simple suggestion would be to get a small star screwdriver and go around each tuner and tighten the screw that's very accessible on the tuning knob.
I bet you will find a few that are loose. By the way...no need to overtighten ...just use your judgment and tighten snugly.

one more thing:
Im old and forgot the obvious ... all/most tuners are held in place with a nut on the top side of the headstock where the guitar strings wrap around. I always check these nuts when I change strings and will regularly find a few that are loose. Again...don't overtighten but make sure they are snug. 

one more thing:
Speaking of screwdrivers, you will need a Torx T8 screwdriver to loosen the 2 setscrews that lock the Bigsby arm in place. You may want to take the arm off when putting the guitar away or just loosen the screws to reposition the arm to your liking.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

greco said:


> @GTmaker Which guitar(s) are you thinking of trying it with?


nothing comes to mind but I do really like the parallel/series option and if I was to ever change humbucker pickups, I would make sure they were 4 wires so that they could be wired series/parallel....thats a winner in my books.
G.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Ideally, yes.
> It is possible to convert a two wire to four. If your pups are not epoxied, open them up and cut/add wires between the coils.
> View attachment 344035
> 
> ...


My dear friend Larry.... thanks for the diagrams as they make perfect sense...
As for your suggestion to rip into a humbucker pickup and add 2 more wires, the idea is insane for my skill level.
I'll come knocking on your door if I ever want to go that route. Insane ideas need the appropriate operators. Lucky for me, I happen to know one.
G.


----------

